# ποκοπίκος = pygmy



## nickel (Jun 2, 2011)

Το παιδικό περιοδικάκι με τις περιπέτειες του Γκαούρ και του Ταρζάν πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε στα χρόνια του Σχεδίου Μάρσαλ. Η πληγωμένη εθνική μας υπερηφάνεια, καθώς βγαίναμε από Κατοχή και Εμφύλιο, ήθελε, δίπλα και απέναντι στον Ταρζάν του Έντγκαρ Ράις Μπέροουζ, έναν Γκαούρ (προφανώς από τον _γκιαούρη_), έναν μελαψό Έλληνα στη ζούγκλα (η ζούγκλα ήταν ένα από τους χώρους όπου μπορούσε πια να αναπτυχθεί ελεύθερα ο ηρωισμός μοναχικών Ελλήνων ηρώων, βλέπε Γκρέκο, Μικρός Σερίφης κ.ά.).




Δημιουργός των 113 τευχών Γκαούρ-Ταρζάν ήταν ο Νίκος Ρούτσος (1904-1981), ο οποίος, μεταξύ άλλων, έγραφε και στίχους για ρεμπέτικα (διαβάστε στη σχετική ιστοσελίδα τη σχέση του με τη _Συννεφιασμένη Κυριακή_). Σε δεύτερους ρόλους έπαιζαν ο πυγμαίος *Ποκοπίκο* και η Χουχού. Στο εξώφυλλο του τεύχους _Οι αρραβώνες του Ποκοπίκο_, σε κάποια από τις επανεκδόσεις της σειράς, βλέπω τον Ποκοπίκο να καταντάει πιθηκάκι και η Χουχού να παίρνει τις διαστάσεις της Χοντρής του Θησαυρού.




Παρότι στο «εβδομαδιαίο ελληνικό περιοδικό πατριωτικής πνοής» ο Ποκοπίκο είναι άκλιτο όνομα, που μπορούμε να εικάσουμε ότι δημιουργήθηκε από οικείες ιταλικές λέξεις για το λίγο και το μικρό (_poco, piccolo_), στη συνέχεια, με τη σημασία του μικρού και του ολίγιστου, βλέπουμε να κλίνεται και να γράφεται με πεζό αρχικό, π.χ.

[…] όπως περιστρέφονται γύρω απ' το τίποτα οι τύποι του Μπιγκ Μπράδερ, χαζοί όσο κι εκείνοι που τους χαζεύουν, κακομοίρηδες, ανούσιοι, ποκοπίκοι.
Ένας θίασος τυχάρπαστων ποκοπίκων απ' το πουθενά [...]
(Είναι από τους όρους που χρησιμοποιεί συχνά ο Στάθης της «Ε».)

Να σημειώσω ότι η _Οικογένεια Ποκοπίπου_, μια μεταγενέστερη σειρά παιδικών βιβλίων, είναι (ατυχής) απόδοση των _Berenstain Bears_ που δείχνει έλλειψη φαντασίας. Επίσης, οι σχετικές εγγραφές στο slang.gr χρειάζονται διορθώσεις.

Για την αγγλική απόδοση:
*pygmy* (2) (chiefly derogatory) a very small person, animal, or thing; a person who is insignificant or is deficient in a particular respect: _he regarded them as intellectual pygmies_. (ODE)

Να ’ξερα από πού προέρχονται οι στίχοι (από εκπομπή της ΕΡΤ· τους βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο):
Εγώ είμαι ο Ποκοπίκαρος, της ζούγκλας παλικάρι,
τραβάω τη χαντζάρα μου κι ο χάρος όποιον πάρει. 
Κι εγώ είμαι η ξακουστή Χουχού, πιο όμορφη απ’ όλας,
με χάρες και με τσαχπινιές ... με συγχωρείτε κιόλας.

Χρήσιμες ιστοσελίδες:
http://www.rebetiko.gr/news/papistas/routsos.htm
http://www.tovima.gr/books-ideas/article/?aid=106735
http://www.greekcomics.gr/forums/index.php?showtopic=4457
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/Pokopikos_15768
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/pokopiko_12463/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berenstain_Bears


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

Εξαιρετικό!

Με προβληματίζει όμως λίγο μεταφραστικά η ισότητα στον τίτλο.


----------



## sarant (Jun 2, 2011)

Θαυμάσιο!

Ο Γκαούρ-Ταρζάν, όπως λες κι εσύ, έκανε και επανεκδόσεις κι έτσι το προλάβαμε κι εμείς οι κατά τι νεότεροι. Θυμάμαι ότι είχα κι ένα σαρανταπεντάρι (δίσκο πικάπ, όχι το άλλο) με ηχογραφημένες περιπέτειές τους -έπαιζε και ο Ποκοπίκο με τη Χουχού.

Ο Στάθης βέβαια χρησιμοποιεί μεταφορικά το "ποκοπίκος" ("σπιθαμιαίος" διανοητικά, ας πούμε).


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ο Στάθης βέβαια χρησιμοποιεί μεταφορικά το "ποκοπίκος" ("σπιθαμιαίος" διανοητικά, ας πούμε).


Μα ναι, αυτή τη διπλή σημασία συνδυάζει και το αγγλικό — ακόμα και το σπιθαμιαίο πολιτικό ανάστημα.


----------

